# RX200S & Senses Herakles RTA



## fgrobler (2/7/16)

I'm doing research before I buy my first device.

I've been recommended by various sales people to buy the RX200S mod and on tanks it's a free for all. I've looked at various tanks and I like the Senses Herakles RTA. 

Any feedback on the hardware or alternative options will be appreciated. I'm chasing 1. flavour and 2. clouds

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/16)

The RX200s is great choice, it packs both, power and battery life. It is on the bulky side and is quite heavy and big. It's not something that's practical to carry around but it's perfect as a desktop mod to use at home. Note that you will need an external charger since it isn't recommended to charge the batteries on the mod (even if you do, after a while you will get an "imbalance battery" error). So if you want the RX200s get a Nitecore i4 charger or a Efest Luc 4 bay or 6 bay charger. 

The Sense herakles RTA isn't the best when it comes to flavor however it is good for clouds and building is very easy. I will recommend that you look into getting the iJoy Tornado RTA rather, the tornado does good with flavor and clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/16)

I'm using the Avo 24 on my RX200S, it's a really good combo, the atty looks good on it and it sits perfectly flush. I'm also looking at a bigger tank for this mod, specifically looking for something bigger than 22mm because I want a beefy looking RTA to match the muscle of the RX. So far the Griffin 25 is at the top of my list as I really enjoyed the flavour I was getting with the Griffin 22, and it looks badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

@BumbleBee do you think its worth me getting a 24 Avo?
Worried about whether i will have a mission to get the wicking right


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

PS - that avo on the RX200S looks amazing!


----------



## daniel craig (3/7/16)

+1 for the avocado. It's an excellent combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/16)

@Silver the Avo is great, flavour is insane! It took me a few tries to get the wicking right. Buy this thing only if you're heavy into DIY or if you have an unlimited juice budget, yes it's that heavy on juice 

I think NASA gets better mialage out of their space rockets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Silver the Avo is great, flavour is insane! It took me a few tries to get the wicking right. Buy this thing only if you're heavy into DIY or if you have an unlimited juice budget, yes it's that heavy on juice
> 
> I think NASA gets better mialage out of their space rockets!



Thanks @BumbleBee - when you say insane flavour I will note that 
As for juice economy i suppose its good for me to experience the full spectrum from the mighty Evod which is about as economical as one can get to this Nasa space rocket. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

